

Obama: U.S. will take military action against Syria, pending Congress’s approval - espeed
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/obama-set-to-speak-on-syria-in-rose-garden/2013/08/31/65aea210-125b-11e3-85b6-d27422650fd5_story.html

======
wickedOne
does this really belong here?

~~~
jhprks
Clearly does not belong here.

